# HE'S GOTTA BE KIDDING!!!



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Just came across this "bargain"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif on eBay... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-White-Pass-and-Yukon-and-Coal-Creek-Lumber-Co_W0QQitemZ170211879084QQihZ007QQcategoryZ19152QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
Guess Bachmann stuff is worth a *LOT* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif more up in Canada!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif Tom


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't think there's words to comment on this... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

Well, maybe WOW....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 04/24/2008 12:18 AM



Don't think there's words to comment on this... Well, maybe WOW.... 


Got that right ! Holy cow !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_Please,_ someone, could you  remove or modify those extra-long links in the first two posts. 

They really throw off the workability and appearance of this thread !


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I can not image what the shipping costs will be!!!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeez guys!! 
There's two engines in that package, which would naturally elevate the price above "normal". 
And there might even be some illicit white powdery substance in the hollow logs, too!! 
Well, if there is any left after the seller started working on the ad itself...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Soooo... if the seller had a starting bid of 2 cents, what would you bid for the package, both as a "gee, nobody else is bidding, maybe I can get it cheap", AND as if you REALLY, REALLY wanted it???? i.e.: what is the minimum that the seller should get and what is the maximum he should get?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/24/2008 8:56 AM

Soooo... if the seller had a starting bid of 2 cents, what would you bid for the package, both as a "gee, nobody else is bidding, maybe I can get it cheap", AND as if you REALLY, REALLY wanted it???? i.e.: what is the minimum that the seller should get and what is the maximum he should get?


IF I wanted it, I'd probably bid $80.00 on it and might go as high as $125.00.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Evil Bay my boys Evil Bay a saying comes to mind "Buyer Beware" There may be some fool out there that will as we say "Pay the Price" Ive seen things go for way over "New" price so anything on "Evil Bay" would not surprise me!! Also he's probably just trying to cover all the bases on they're "double fees" front and back. LOL/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Now, give the guy a break. He's in Canada, and the price is listed in US dollars. It's been so long since the canadian $ was worth more than the US $, he's probably just a bit confused by the math.  Either that, or the bid price includes the tank of gas needed to get to the post office to mail it. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Later, 

K


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you look at the ad and the picture hes says he has a oval of track and a transformer, it looks like aristo track, maybe thats the other $900 or $1000 of the deal????????????? LOL/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif Someone ottta ask him what the other $900 or $1000 is for maybe we're a missin something????????????????? LOL again


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

His wife may have said "you got to put these up on eBay" and he doesn't really want to let them go? Regardless Canada is a free country also and he can do what ever he wants, just smile and go on to the next item. 

Jack


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By thekollector on 04/24/2008 10:15 AM

His wife may have said "*you got to put these up on eBay*" and he doesn't really want to let them go? Regardless Canada is a free country also and he can do what ever he wants, just smile and go on to the next item. Jack


Now _that _explanation actually would make sense of this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

skyscraping prices seem to be quite common on ebay. 
i often see "locos" offered for 150 or more euro. toys, that i can buy here in the bush for five or six dollars as scratchbuilding fodder.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

As a Canadian, I have to tell you that retailers are not afraid to charge the full suggested retail price and then bitch like **** if we buy from the U.S. I personally have never seen a Bachmann engine priced under $325. This guy probably feels justified in asking that amount. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

He can feel justified all he wants, he'll never ever sell them at that price, they look old and dirty in the pics. Hmmm: 
Coal Creek 2-4-2T ...$100 if like new, $75 max used, probably the best item in the lot 
White Pass 2-4-2? ...they were $50 NIB not that long ago, used would be lucky to ever touch that again, maybe $25 max for me 
one log car, used ...$10-15 
one caboose, used...$10-15 
one passenger car, used ...$20-30 max 
these are typical Ebay prices too, so $150 is the best I see, $120 max for me. 

Maybe he ment Pesos?


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Ya never know/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

might be a typo ,nearly hapened to me , I went to put in 1.50 , accidently put in $150 for some thingthat was old but started at 99 cents ,i got it at my pricebut if put in $150 on a 99cent item wellthenim the high est bidd er and thenext time he sells some thing similar hes going to try to get 150$ too by starting at $150 for a unknown antique At a questionable price ,just sent him a message asking why the high price


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

While to many it may seem, that he must be kidding. Assuming of course {yes, I know /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif}, the specified amount was intentional and not derived through ignorance or error.

However, I haven't many times observed P.T. Barnum's adages, _"There's a sucker born every minute"_ & _"Every crowd has a silver lining."_ among others, proved to be inaccurate. Which additionally leads me to ponder, if he succeeds, just how many of the scoffers would truthfully own-up to secretly harboring the thought, _if only I had his audacity_. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gifwell as soon as i get a reply i post it /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

There's been an Aristo center cab/caboose combination listed for $210. Barnum was right.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Now if I only had the money, I'd swoop THIS up in an instant! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260230842519


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Geez and i'm having trouble getting $25,000 for my 38 chevy 2dr coupe, even offered to take g-scale train items as partial trade for it. www.streetrodding.com Ne. 38 chevy.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

That's because it's a shove-it-or-leave-it. 

Old Henry made a couple of mistakes, one of which was when he fired Louis Chevrolet he didn't shoot him!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I emailed him and asked if there was something unusual about these items. We will see if he responds. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

well it could be a Fix Or Repair Daily i guess would that make it sell faster????????????????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No reply today either... CS.... 

Greg


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

End time: 42 mins 48 secs (Apr-26-08 07:27:48 PDT) 
History: 0 bids 



seems that he does not find a goof.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Ended: Apr-26-08 07:27:48 PDT 
History: 0 bids 



i would bet, that the locos will be offered one by one the next days.


----------

